# Dateizuordnung index.html / index.php



## Azurfuchs (20. März 2012)

Guten Abend Community.

Ich habe ein kleines Anliegen, bei dem ich Hilfe benötige;

es geht darum, dass mein Webserver (Windows Web Server 2008 R2; Apache 2.2.22; php 3.5.10) die Dateien we eine index.html bzw. index.php gleich aufrufen soll, wenn das verzeichnis eingegeben wird.
Bis dato ist es so, dass er das Verzeichnis samt Dateien anzeigt. Das soll nicht mehr so sein, da kein User den direkten Pfad eingibt (wär mir zumindest neu).

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie / wo ich das machen kann?

Danke schonmal


----------



## -Phoenix- (20. März 2012)

Moin

hier ists ziemlich gut erklärt Comprehensive guide to .htaccess- Change your default directory page

lg.


----------



## Azurfuchs (20. März 2012)

Also wenn ich das Recht verstehe, dann muss ich den Befehl DirectoryIndex filename.html in eine .htacces schreiben.
Das hab ich über FileZilla hinbekommen, da Windows ja eigentlich keine Daten ohne Dateieindung erlaubt.

Aber wirklich viel gebracht hat es nicht, passiert genau das gleiche wie vorher.

Aktuell siehts so aus: 

DirectoryIndex filename.html index.php default.html index.html

Damit will ich ihm sagen dass er index.html bzw. index.php gleich laden soll, aber ist was falsch daran?


Update 1:
Funktioniert jetzt im Hauptverzeichnis.
Mit den Unterverzeichnissen muss ich noch bissl spielen


----------



## Azurfuchs (20. März 2012)

Ja also...

ich habe mich damit noch etwas auseinandergesetzt und wie bereits erwähnt - im stamm(haupt)verzeichnis funktionierts.

Aber nicht in Unterverzeichnissen. Obwohl ich die -htacces nochmal extra reinkopiert hatte, hat trotzdem nicht geholfen.

Idee?


----------



## MaNT1S (21. März 2012)

also bei windows 2003 is das so, dass du unter den Eigenschaften der Webseite im Reiter "Dokumente" 
den Haken bei "Standardinhaltsseite aktivieren" setzen musst und dann halt über hinzufügen die jeweiligen
Dateinamen eintragen musst.... also index.php, index.html, index.htm...

das sollte es schon gewesen sein.
Wird bei 2008 sicher nicht groß anders sein :what:


lesen sollte man können....^^ du hast ja apache drauf 

da musst du nur in der httpd.conf


bei DirectoryIndex die Dateinamen eintragen. sollten aber egeintlich schon alle drin sein?


mal ein Beispiel die default conf:


<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.php index.pl index.cgi index.asp index.shtml index.html index.htm \
                   default.php default.pl default.cgi default.asp default.shtml default.html default.htm \
                   home.php home.pl home.cgi home.asp home.shtml home.html home.htm
</IfModule>


----------



## Azurfuchs (21. März 2012)

Danke dir!

Das einzige, was drin war;

<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.html
</IfModule>


----------



## Azurfuchs (21. März 2012)

Und vielleicht könnt ihr mir gleich nochmal weiterhelfen 

Es geht um die .htacces (hab ich mir mit Filezilla angelegt).

Und zwar will ich den Zugriff auf bestimmte Ordner nur von lokal erlauben (lokalhost - 127.0.0.1)

Dafür sieht meine .htacces im Moment wie folgt aus:

deny from all
allow from localhost

aber funktionieren tut es nicht...


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2012)

Benenn die Datei mal korrekterweise in ".htaccess" um.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Azurfuchs (21. März 2012)

Okay, habe ich umbenannt - nimmt er aber trotzdem nicht, ich kann phpmyadmin immernoch über extern erreichen, und ich will das keinesfalls für jeden so einfach zugänglich machen, immerhin enthält das ja ziemlich sensible Datenbestände.

Hab ich vielleicht was vergessen oder falsch geschrieben in der .htaccess?

Bitte siehe Screen schauen, wies aussieht.


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2012)

Ach sorry, ich habe vorhin nicht richtig hingeschaut. In deiner .htaccess fehlt die erste Zeile namens "Order deny,allow".
Also sollte die Datei dann folgendes enthalten:

```
Order deny,allow
Deny from all
Allow from localhost
```

MfG Jimini


----------



## Azurfuchs (21. März 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> ```
> Order deny,allow
> Deny from all
> Allow from localhost
> ```



Ich habs genau so gemacht und dachte eigentlich funktioniert.
Das tuts aber leider immernoch nicht, ich kann trotzdem von externer Quelle auf phpmyadmin zugreifen.
Natürlich muss man dafür den genauen Pfad kennen, aber sicher ist sicher(er).

Ich muss nochmal auf Fehlersuche gehen.
Falls jemand noch Tipps oder Anmerkungen für mich hat - immer her damit


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2012)

Bitte poste mal deine httpd.conf.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Azurfuchs (21. März 2012)

Okay, hier.
Ich habe die mal als .7z gepackt, damit ich die anhängen kann.


----------



## MaNT1S (22. März 2012)

müsse so aussehen in deiner httpd.conf:

    # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.
    # It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:
    AllowOverride All

    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all


dann kannste das auch per htaccess überschreiben


----------



## Azurfuchs (22. März 2012)

Super, funktioniert endlich! 

Danke an alle für eure gute Hilfe!


----------

